# 595/585 Ultras?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi all,
I am planning on coming back into the fold, with either a 585 Ultra or a 595 ultra, after spending a few months on a Scott CR1. I switched from a 585 normal to the Scott, thinking the Scott might climb a bit better..and maybe it does, very slightly. However, I really loved the handling of the 585 (I am about 6' and 165 lbs, do best in sprints, but love the mountains). The Scott is just not as 'planted' feeling during dicey situations, on super fast descents or in a tight bunch of nervous riders..I love the fact that the Look takes NO mental effort...I can forget about the bike and concentrate on the situation..
So, I am thinking..585 Ultra or 595 Ultra..Comfort is not an issue for me, I don't value "plush, smooth, silky..whatever" I value the most efficient climbing and sprinting bike I can find, and I also value Look's unmatched handling.. I seem to be able to ride either an XL (my '06 585 was XL) or a L..
So, you all with the 595s...What do you think, after living and riding with your 595s so far? What's the seat mast verdict? How bout the internal cable routing? Can you manage that alright, if you change components often, as I do? Does the saddle have easy fore and aft adjustment and angle with the 595 post? Any other issues that might lead me to favor a Ultra 585 instead?
Help me out here..I want to come "home" to Look .
Don Hanson


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't own a Look so this is all "external" information. If I was to buy another bike at this point, it's would be a 585 Ultra. I don't believe it's wise to get the integrated seatpost on any bike in terms of any resale. You'd have to make sure the buyer could use the amount of post left. The slight weight savings isn't worth it to me.

At your weight, I'd think you'd be fine on the normal 585/595 (non ultra) based on the information I've seen. 

There's a guy on the weight weenies forum that is the us distributor for Look. Perhaps ask him some questions as well. Chas is his name I beleive.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Bye the way:

I have had perhaps 10-12 different makes of high-end high performance bikes in the past few years. It's been somewhat of a fun hobby for me, trying out all the good ones for a month or two at a time. The Look is the first bike I have really regretted selling and the first one I have wanted another of, after just a few days..While the other bikes have been really fun and each had it's strengths and some, their weaknesses..The Look kinda made me smack my forhead and go "Doh! What did I sell THAT bike for? Gotta get another, soon"
Don Hanson


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I bought this Cyfac because of price, not because I didn't want the Look. It was 1/3 the price for the frame. It is a very good bike however. 

BTW, I'm not far from you in Vancouver, WA.


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

I might be on my own here but I don't like the internal cable routing for the gears on my 595 origin. There is a lot of friction there which cancels out all the hard work Campy have done to make my shifters smooth and easy to push. Yes it looks very smooth but at a cost. No problems with the seat post at all. I like it and it can't slip! :thumbsup: The head of the seat post is easy to adjust to any position / angle too. I would say the 595 is stiffer than the 585 and more comfortable due to the elastomers in the seat post. The 585 is lighter. I do miss my 585. She was my first real bike. I and my buddies were amazed at how light it was without even trying.

The decision is yours!


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

If you value handling and climbing, you'd have to get the 595. The larger headset bearing on the bottom and the stiffer side to side gives it the edge.

I agree that the 585 I have/had is an amazing handling bike. The 595 is going to stay in the line you picked even better.


----------

